# 2009



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

there's a thread on CT asking how people did in '09. just thought it might be cool to do it here as well. let 'er rip..


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

First two months were slow for us, but steady since. We are not just drywall though, we do just about everything except masonry and plumbing.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Had one 08 job go into January. O.K. through march. Sucked till September .
Now we're good through January.

Lost bid jobs. Came in second on a few. 10 to 20% higher than low bid. Insane.
If things don't go better this year I may change my name to Raccoon.

Only upside was I got to do some Ice fishing and got a few steelies in the river when the Ice went out.

Tycoon


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Still waiting on 60% of our money to come in. Need I say more?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

It sucked out loud in '09, same as '08. If 2010 isn't at least double, I likely make a career change. Only saving grace is that most of the chafe has been separated. Starting to get pretty weary of owner/builders. Every meeting has gotten be like an episode of HGTV without the camera crew.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Have not had more than 2 weeks off all year.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Way to gloat wienerboy. Just kiddin, ride that pony boy!! Ride!!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

09 was crappy. 
However I got 2 big jobs lined up for Jan. and one biggun for march. Tryin to stay positive. I predict good things to come with the warmer weather.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

was my first year. wasn't super busy, but it did get somewhat nuts over the summer. the fall brought me much despair. 
this first year has taught me a lot, and come to think of it, so has this forum..
thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I've learned much from pickin the brain of these guys. Use knowledge to your advantage and you will never lose.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Just June and July sucked this year. Made a move in August and I feel it was well worth it.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Just June and July sucked this year. Made a move in August and I feel it was well worth it.


What move ?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey D-Rock, the first 2 years are the hardest, after that, they get easier. We are in our 5th year as on Jan, and the hardest thing we experienced is building up capital for materials and labor.


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

very slow compare to last couple years,Have work mainly in remodels,basements,garages,additions and average of 2~3 jobs a week nothing big. have some work line up this month and next year too.


This year is bad in the state of wi 80% of drywall contractors are dead in the water.Only 4 or 5 commercial contractors have drywall work in the Milwaukee area.(walmart=p&m drywall inc,Marquette university=opus inc ,concordia lofts third ward =L&H painting and drywall inc .) 

Residential is dead those big fancy house builders are just building garages .


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I,v had 2 houses since july my nailer has been on unenjoyment for the first time since he started 6 years ago( He hangs i tape and tex)I,v almost always kept it small like that luckily.same thing here just garages and remodles.Starting a custom next week then nothing lined up.Merry Xmas!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


joepro0000 said:


> Hey D-Rock, the first 2 years are the hardest, after that, they get easier. We are in our 5th year as on Jan, and the hardest thing we experienced is building up capital for materials and labor.


:thumbsup:


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

the first three months were bad didn't do hardly anything my guys were thinking that they might have to work at walmart but since april things haven't stoped I havn't had a weekend off in two months, we have work through jan we'll see what happens next

Hang in there everybody


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

d-rock said:


> What move ?


 I moved from Coastal BC up North to Peace Country.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

_ started this thing in 1975,,, and I must admit that 2009 was THE WORST YEAR EVER,, even worse that the Carter years,,, and I am afraid its just gonna get worse._

_I hope that this is just the fears of an old man, and that I am wrong,,,, but I don't think that I am,,, I am afraid that Capitalism is over ,,, meaning that US subs have had it !!!_

_Again, I HOPE that i am wrong,,, (thats hope that i can believe in)_


----------

